# Shirley Fab 24x42 Cabinet Smoker



## mrshaunyd (Feb 3, 2017)

Finally decided to pull the trigger and mail in my deposit after tossing between Yoder Loaded Wichita and this one. *the only thing that was keeping me was the wait time on the Shirley* but I think I can manage. Anyway was wondering if anyone else has one and how they it so far.


----------



## bullet53551 (Mar 22, 2017)

Well Here's hoping you get a bump here. What is the wait for something like that? I know Paul takes on some of the smaller builds.


----------



## tripleq (Mar 22, 2017)

looks solid.


----------



## seenred (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't own a Shirley Fab, but everyone who does raves about the build quality.  I understand that the current lead time is around a year...so they must be covered up with new orders.  That's a long time to wait for a new pit...

Red


----------



## danbono (Mar 28, 2017)

If Paul builds it the  wait shouldn't be that long. Call/E mail and see, what they say.

Dan


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Shirley is the way to go and I couldn't be happier.  I went with other cookers and I kept finding myself eyeballing Shirley build quality and videos.  I finally caved in and got my baby--no regrets, best Que of my life!!


----------

